# Sheds!



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

My buddy(Meatwad) from Cincy drove up here to Columbus for some shed hunting and I managed to walk away with this guy. It is my biggest shed so far and sixth this year. I'm hoping to get to ten sheds!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Forgot to mention that this was the freshest shed I have ever found and prolly ever will find. It still had some juices on the base and the deer raked it on the little sapling there to knock it off. The wounds on the sapling were still oozing also. Couldn't have been more than 24 hours.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

..can't wait for the snow to go away I want to head out looking soon too...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Kevin, did that come from you know where?????

Curious,as I have never found any nice ones like that there before. Have seena few large racks there still attached


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

no not that one. I haven't made a trip there yet, but as soon as this snow melts I will go back as I found one last year there. I know there has to be some good ones from some of the big rubs and sign I saw there last year. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

When I was out fishing this weekend I was 20 yards from a buck that still had one horn on and the other was gone. I was just wondering if this is late for them to be shedding?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Onetime back in Pa during trout season a guy said he saw a real nice buck near the stream he was fishing... We all laughed and chided him some then the next year I was with a friend driving around and we came to a stop where you had to tuen either left or right and straight ahead in the lights were several bucks and does and this was early april... Guess it all depends but we both said that other guy must not have been pulling our legs...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think a large factor in whether the bucks still have their antlers this late is whether or not the does have all been bred. In a normal deer density situation they rarely get missed more than a cycle or two. But in an extremely high doe density area there are times when that does not happen. Just a week or two ago someone was on here commenting about seeing a buck chasing a doe as if she was in heat.

There are other circumstances that affect the time they shed but the most natural cause is breeding cycle. I have been told that an injury can affect the shed cycle as well but i don't know how common that one is.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I like it.. when can I come and get it?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

here it is again! I was excited to find this when out shed hunting. 











And here is casey's buck he found the next day


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are a couple of dandy bucks there. It is too bad both of those got left behind. I am sure the decay was too bad to determine the cause of death unless you were able to find an arrow in the pile. Were they far enough off the road to suspect they were shot? I would be pretty bummed if I winged one like that and it got away, let alone two like that in the same area. But I know it happens. Anyway, those were nice bucks.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would have to guess a car injury. They were both around 400 yards from interstate 71. Mine was from this fall while casey's was from last fall. You can tell as his is really bleached out from sitting all summer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Now you just need to put an arrow in one like that this year before he gets stupid and starts playing frogger on the interstate.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I went to the rodmakers shop today and at the off ramp at rt82 and 71 I saw a buck and a doe. The buck was standing and the doe bedded... He had a wide rack but it was not very huge maybe a 6 pt 8 at best... Point is he still had is rack fully intact...


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Lotta nice deer over there, MetroParks run through there just north of the Rt82. Constantly see deer off the highway between 82 and 42. I haven't seen any deer with antler recently, but saw several a month ago with only one side.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Went out for the last time this year. I was hoping to get to ten sheds, but only found one more and ended the season with nine. Found a pair of antlers today that someone must have used as rattlin's horns, because they both were drilled through and had a wire running through them. I found one and my buddy spotted the other one. He also found another shed only four minutes later!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

here I am with both of them.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Good find man...
Why the last time this year? I have not even really went yet myself...


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

here is casey with his second shed of the day. A unique antler for sure!
It was my last time, because I have finals this week and then I'm going to Florida for spring break. After that, i usually don't go after anymore sheds because they are normally chewed up real good and it is time to start fishing!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, those are some nice sheds. Good job.

Shane & I went lookign yesterday, but ended up empty handed.


----------



## shanesvillehunter (Feb 21, 2005)

I was on the my road yesterday and about five deer jumped over a fence right in front of me and the two bucks that were with the three antlerless deer still had their full racks! Is it just me or does it seem like there are more deer this year holding their racks longer? It seems like everyone is still seeing full/half racks running around, and it is getting on towards the end of March. I know that bucks drop their racks with the complete end of the breeding season, but comeon! And, I have yet to find one shed, and I am out every night after work for a few hours. Found a few carcasses, but no antlers. I am getting pretty frustrated. Whatever, stupid deer... (or stupid me  )

sh.hunter


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i found 1/2 of an 8 point rack saturday am...bad part is it was in a tractor tire...went right thru it


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I wanted to get out today but looks like it will be later in the week...
All the snow is gone so that should help...


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Saw a story on tv about all the hormones in the water from medicines and birth control,,,hhmmmmmmm wonder if its making its way to the deer herd?? Frogs having 2 heads and 3 legs??sumpin' else to worry about???may be messing up the nature of things??


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

saw two nice bucks today with them still on.


----------



## shanesvillehunter (Feb 21, 2005)

Deer on birth control, now that is an interesting thought... Dya think that could possibly affect the does? Wonder what it is doing to the bucks; next thing you know, we will be seeing bucks with boobs and "water retention"! (I know, I know, just kidding  )


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Found this with my class near downtown New Albany in a tiny swamp...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

22 points BTW


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice lookin set of antlers! Quite a find.


----------

